# Welcome to the Islands of Barra & Vatersay



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 24, 2010)

The following is taken from Barra's own web site Camping and Caravan Site | Isle of Barra I am in constant contact with locals on Barra and they are NOT against campervans and motorhomes at all, they just want to protect the Island for future generations. They are doing their best to accommodate you with camp sites on croft land and wild camping spots as in the write up below and at the same time protect their Island in the best way they can, I personally think they are doing their best for the Island and for us visitors, with two new paying sites in the planning it is looking good - Thank-you people of Barra.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Camping and Caravan Site | Isle of Barra

Camping and Caravan Site. 

Camping

There are no official campsites on Barra and Vatersay, but there are beautiful areas on the islands for tents or caravans or motorhomes – though visitors should be aware that vehicle pitches are limited in number. Barra is famed for its hospitality, and has always welcomed visitors, but during 2009 there was a huge increase in the number of tourists, particularly those with campervans: this put great strain on the resources of what is a small crofting island. This was true throughout the Hebrides: along with islands such as Tiree, Coll, Islay, and Harris, on Barra and Vatersay we have had to re-examine the provision made for motorhomes.

At present, two new, paying campsites are planned, but that process is a complex and protracted one as most of the island is subject to strict planning or crofting laws. We have to balance our wish to welcome campers with a statutory duty to protect the unique beauty and peace of Barra and Vatersay's coastline and machair – the very features which draw visitors to the island.

Of the two commercial sites that are being developed, one at Borve on the West Coast of Barra hopes to be open by March 2011. The second site at the north end of the island is currently at the planning stage. Watch this space In addition a number of crofters may be willing to offer space for up to 3 campervans/caravans April to September.

We believe that visitors value the natural resources of the islands as islanders do; we therefore trust they will understand that camping with vehicles, which can cause severe coastal erosion and irreversible damage to the fragile wild flower and bird-life ecology of the machair, as well as costly damage to crofters' grazing land and stock; has to be responsibly controlled.

For this reason, from January 2010 onwards camping with vehicles of any kind will be restricted in certain areas.

Visitors planning a stay on Barra & Vatersay should note that motor homes, caravans, cars and motor bikes are forbidden to use any part of the Traigh Mhor beach by the airport as a campsite, or for parking. Campers on foot with tents are asked to avoid this area.

Protective posts preventing vehicle access and explanatory notices have now been installed. This area had become severely eroded. It is hoped that excluding all vehicles from this highly vulnerable site will, with time, enable it to regenerate – thus safeguarding the airport, a vital resource for the island, preventing flooding, and preserving this unique beach and its wildlife for future generations of islanders and visitors to enjoy.

Visitors with vehicles intending to camp on Barra & Vatersay should be aware that the number of pitches is small, and that in high season (Easter – end September) all spaces get filled very fast. This will improve once new campsites open. Please note that Scotland's Access Laws apply only to visitors on foot, not to motor vehicles. Motorised vehicles are not permitted on any fenced or unfenced areas of crofting land, unless they have specific permission to camp there from the owner. Those arriving on the island can get further information from the Tourist Office in Castlebay.

The following areas of the island have limited spaces and facilities for motor homes:

Eoligarry Jetty


There are spaces for a small number of motor homes (max 4-6) to pitch overnight next to the old jetty in the crofting township of Eoligarry, in the north of Barra . Visitors should note that this area is very restricted in size and surrounded by protected grazing land. Please respect crofts and pitch vehicles only in the obvious parking site next to the jetty. We ask that you do not camp on beaches or adjacent grazing land, or anywhere that blocks access or causes nuisance to residents. We also ask that you do not block access to the chemical waste disposal facility for other vehicles wishing to use it.

Facilities: Water tap; two toilets at the jetty, and a chemical waste disposal facility. Visitors are requested always to use this CWF for chemical waste: it is an offence to empty such waste onto beaches or the machair or into any public toilets. 

No shops or hotels
Two cafes not far away: The Otter Cafe at the ferry terminal for Eriskay/the Uists at Ard Mhor (2.5 miles); the Airport Cafe (1.5 miles). These are open daily and serve drinks, snacks, and light meals. Both have carparks, but overnight camping in them is not permitted.
Heathbank Hotel in Northbay (3.5 miles) has customer parking , a garden, bar and restaurant. It serves food, much of it locally sourced, including the famous Barra cockles, all day.

Vatersay 


The island of Vatersay is connected to Barra by a causeway. It has magnificent beaches and spectacular walks. There are pitches for a small number of motorhomes next the township's community hall, the number of spaces is strictly limited. Visitors with vehicles must use only those areas which are clearly designated: we ask them never to park on verges or beaches, which causes erosion, or on grazing land, which puts stock at risk.

Facilities: Water tap; one disabled toilet, open 24 hours, in the community hall. Community Hall Cafe run by volunteers, serves locally-made teas, scones, cakes, and snacks daily. No facility for treating chemical waste at present: visitors camping here should use the Chemical Waste Facility in Eoligarry. Please note it is an offence to empty chemical waste anywhere on the beach or machair or into any public toilets.

No shops or hotels on Vatersay: these can be found nearby at Castlebay (5.5 miles).
'Honesty Box' at the hall: proceeds go towards the maintenance of these facilities: we ask campers to consider a modest, and voluntary, contribution of £5 per day.

Castlebay

The main town on the island: all the shops, the petrol station, doctor's surgery, dentist, bank, post office, tourist office, sports centre, swimming pool, Heritage Centre and several hotels and cafes are located here, as is the ferry terminal for Oban and Lochboisdale. Internet access available in the library in the Community School.
Wild Camping in Castlebay is not encouraged. There is an area east of Castlebay round the shore where tents can be pitched. Visitors with motorhomes wishing to pitch overnight in the town should note that parking areas are strictly limited: we ask them never to camp off- or on-road without permission from neighbouring residents, and to avoid camping in the obvious car-parking areas in the square and main street which are needed by shoppers. Please also avoid parking by the school, or in any area likely to cause a hazard to traffic or pedestrians, especially children.

Facilities: Water available at Castlebay Pier. Showers and toilets at the Ferry Terminal.
The Swimming Pool and Sports Centre also has showers available for public use.
Castlebay and Craigard Hotels have customer parking, and serve food, including locally sourced fish and shellfish, throughout the day. There are several cafes, Heritage Centre Cafe, Kismul Cafe on Main Street, Busy Bee cafe at Children’s Centre (across from School), The Deck located at Hebridean Toffee and overlooking Kisimul Castle serves gourmet food and offers wonderful panoramic views, and The Isle of Barra Hotel, situated on the west coast, north of Castlebay (3 miles) also has a bar and restaurant. It has parking for customers and overlooks a very beautiful beach.

Other Areas

It is possible to park motorhomes in a few other places on the islands, for limited periods only. There are a few obvious off-road pull-in 'viewing' sites as you travel the main circular Barra road. These areas have no facilities of any kind and are primarily designed for parking, or for day visitors wishing to walk, use adjacent beaches or simply enjoy the view! We ask motorhome owners to respect this, and limit their stay in these areas, so all visitors and residents may continue to enjoy access to them. Limited spaces (no facilities) can be found at Scurrival: an area there, offroad (to the left, going north, by the rocky west beach) is available, for short stays only.

Camping in tents, for those visitors who come to the islands on foot or by bicycle: Under Scotland's access laws, campers without motor vehicles are permitted virtually unrestricted access on Barra and Vatersay, other than within the boundaries or gardens of private houses or facilities (schools, hospitals, offices etc). This truly is 'wild camping': as such, all we ask of them is that they observe Scotland's Access Code: this can be read at Scottish Outdoor Access Code. Please note that, under the Code, and in order to avoid damage to the ground,campers should restrict their stays in one area to a maximum of 2/3 days.

Available Areas:

Mrs Morag MacNeil. 1 Bogach. Northbay. Tel: (01871) 890 286 Spaces Available




Angus John Morrison. 10 Eoligarry. Northbay Tel: (01871) 890 292
Spaces Available.
Access to Beach. Water Facilities Available.



James MacNeil. 15 ardmhor. Tel: 890 251
Site is located in Grean, next to the Golf Course


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 24, 2010)

I've just been "google streeting" around Traigh Mhor beach, one of the places we camped on our last visit.
I cannot say I'm surprised that they have closed the area off, even though the google cameras were there before the closure, the erosion is terrible, there is no grass left in some places and it's down to "bare sand". 

I know it wasn't like that when were there so it's obviously taken a hammering. 

Frank


----------

